# slotcars and football



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well here it is fellas playoff football time. just about everybody loves this time of year.the lil cars take a break buring the weekend and the tv is front n center.the super bowl does,nt mean much to me it,s the divisional championship games are the real big one! if you,re favorite team gets to and wins the "big game" hats off to ya.after all the hootin n hollerin it,s back to business as usual.enjoy the game. my pop used to say "it,s a game that you used to play as a kid" that kinda brings it all into perspective for me.after the season is over the lil cars will still be there.(even though they moch me and talk about me behind my back). i still dig this hobby most. o yeah go pats!! and i guess packers too.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, I was planning football and slotcars today. Then woke up and need to add snow shoveling. Hoping for entertaining games. That's all I got after my team is out golfing. (Vikings) Wouldn't mind seeing the Packers play the Bears next weekend, but I like Atlanta, too. Seahawks game last weekend was great to watch, but the Bears defense is very good. (It pains me to say that.)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Go Falcons!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Lifetime Cheese head fan here! 

It kinda bites to live in a State that has absolutely NO PRO TEAMS...

Bob...The Pack is Back...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Go Steelers!!! (Rothlesburger reminds me of Will Ferrell for some reason.)

How come there are no bird teams in the AFC?


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

R-A-V-E-N-S (I have to counter them steelers fans)

Whatda mean no bird teams in afc


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

All the bird brains are in the NFC.lol

Go Pack I'd love to see Chicago or Seattle. That's some big expectations for my Packers but I have a glimmer of hope they can do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Seattle We-sucks!... all the way....to the scene of the crash*

Given that the mighty Sea-chickens have already beaten ....da Bears....at home....and if the Packers wax Atlanta.... the Pack could face the .500 Sea-chickens... and the NFC championship will go through...OH dear lord yes....the loudest stadium on the planet.

Just entertaining the idea that a team one game over .500 could advance to the "stupor bowel" makes me Sea-sick.

How bad do we suck?...well our quarterbroke...er quarterback, Muck "Hands-it-back" is the master of the 7 step drop into the fetal position; complete with the complimentary turnover in the opponents endzone. It keeps opposing defenses off guard so we can lose worse later. We're also very consistent on both sides of the ball...cant run the ball, and cant stop the run. All in all we got a snowballs chance in hell...

... the only up side is that if we do face Pittsburgh in the Super Bowl again we can just have the refs hand them the trophy again and save on the plane fare.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, I didn't think the ravens counted.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Muck "Hands-it-back" is the master of the 7 step drop into the fetal position;
> ... the only up side is that if we do face Pittsburgh in the Super Bowl again we can just have the refs hand them the trophy again and save on the plane fare.


THAT is funny.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dang, getting SPANKED in the first half. I feel like a Cowboys fan. =o(


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ya know when i started this thread it would kinda stir things up a bit! just for fun. and i gotta say the chickins are the best story in football right now!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Ravens tie it up. WOW what a game. Hopefully the Pack get a win.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What a game. Go Steelers!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

One of the best playoff games I have seen in a few years.

We haven't seen one here in Detroit in a Loooooooong time.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Rothlesburger reminds me of Will Ferrell for some reason.

I say the same thing everytime I look at Ben. Amen to that!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Hobbytalk Rick!!! 

He even sounded like him in the postgame. Sounded like Ricky Bobby. :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*28 Packers _____ 14 Falcons*



[email protected] said:


> Ravens tie it up. WOW what a game. Hopefully the Pack get a win.:thumbsup:


:tongue:  8 seconds till the half...a pass..............INTERCEPTED & the Packers run it in for a TOUCHDOWN!!

Bob...I'm lovin' it...zilla


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

ugh drop passes ,feel more like a crow then a raven


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

rod766 said:


> ugh drop passes ,feel more like a crow then a raven


Tastes like chicken. :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

The Packers looked awful good last night. Today is the big game for me. Pats and Jets. I can't wait. Hey Bill, good luck with your Seahawks today. Dave.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I expected the Bears and Steelers to win but the Pack and the Jets both surprised me. I'm an avid Packer fan and have to say I'm impressed and hope the Pack have two more win's in them.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sorry about your Seahawks Bill...*



[email protected] said:


> I expected the Bears and Steelers to win but the Pack and the Jets both surprised me. I'm an avid Packer fan and have to say I'm impressed and hope the Pack have two more win's in them.


Packers Fan here also...........The Pack is back!! 

THEY

COULD

GO

ALL

THE

WAY!!


Bob...Not sure if this was ofensive but, cleaned it up?...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

"CLEAN UP AISLE 5" Thank you. Tom


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well it,s back to business as usual for me.hats off to all the winners this week.it,s lookin like the pack is the best team standing ...right now.is it me or does it seem like the nfl is evolving into wrestling?


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*No NFL teams in my location....*

But we have two good college teams. Y'all my have heard of'em, Auburn(my school) and the dark-side, Alabama. War Eagle!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Doba, not a Packers fan? Wow, I thought every one was a Packers fan in Wisconsin...I know better than that, live close enough to the Ill. border to see all 15 bear fans...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Awesome plate!!!!
The best Illinois plate I ever saw was 3M TA3 on the front of a car behind me on the Dan (Damn) Ryan Expressway in Chicago. In my mirror it read........
I still laugh my butt off when I remember seeing it!
Heck, my NC plate is "POWRTOUR"

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

O/T: you doing Power Tour this year Bob?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hi Scott, I'll be doing part of it, I'll probably get less than a week off so I'll do a few days in the Midwest. I always visit my Mom in Peotone and my best friend and his family in Deselm, IL too. His sons will probably take two of their 5 Mustangs and he'll be driving a '67 Coronet 440. I am also going to try and get to that HO slot car place on US. 30 in IN...can't think of the name of it right now, LOL.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Back, Back, Back is the Pack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes......................................:woohoo:

Bob...see yah in a couple of weeks  :wave:...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They just may cancel the Super Bowl.

Almost an inch of pure arctic ice has the DFW area completely shut down.
It's supposed to be in the 20s all week with a chance of more freezing rain/snow
toward the end of the week. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi tex sounds slippery! welcome to us up north world. i spect that most the folk that are going to the super bowl are from cold weather states and cold temps and a lil ice/snow will not stop them from watching their team win the lombardi trophy! i dare,em to cancel the big game!! ya think the riots in egypt are bad. the cheese heads and terrable towel waver would have dfw in a tizzy. i still like the packs chances, besides how could you pull for a team that has a rapeist(illedgely)as their leader yuk. go pak!!!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The Super Bowl iced out??? well, believe it or not, a baseball game WAS rained out at the Houston Astrodome once.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

And just think, what will they do when they play the Super Bowl in the new New York stadium then? A little ice...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

All I have to say is WOW. 

The Packers have surprised me. I honestly had them written off from the post season all together after the loss to the Lions.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,ll give the next cheese head 5.00 bucks to put the berger on his ass yes i said 5 american bucks! i cant stand his ass. but the steelers are a great and proud franchise. just loose that criminal. sounds a lil harsh but its the truth. go pak!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It was a good game anyways. Congrats Packers.


----------

